# Escapade, Lexa, Genesis, something else



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

I am a beginner snowboarder with about 3 weeks of snowboarding experience. This season, I plan to snowboard a whole loads more than in the past, so intend to get my own gear.

Having silly small feet (6 US Men / 7.5 US Female) restricts my options in various ways, as it is highly unusual to see boots smaller than size 7 for men, or narrow men boards, so I ended up having to shop for boots in Women' section (still looking) and ordering a women board (med to med-soft so probably soft by men standard).

In the mean time, I have also started looking for a binding. Since I am likely going to be sticking to women's boots in the foreseeable future and possibly even women's boards, would it be better to get women's binding too? On paper, I could fit into an S size men bindings or an M size women binding, so is there any pros or cons from going with, say an M Size Escapade over an S Size Genesis? 

Amongst the women binding, I have been looking at the Escapade and the Lexa. It is not that I have a bias for Burton product, but I tend to hear good thing about their bindings and a quick look at The Good Ride reviews suggests that those two bindings are rather excellent. But if there is something else I should consider, I am all ears. If those two are indeed fine bindings though, I need to pick between them.

To tell the truth, I kind of like the Escapade on paper. It is supposed to be a little softer, a little lighter, a little more comfortable etc. If I am not mistaken, the Lexa is the stiffest binding for women Burton has, and I wonder if it might be too stiff for a beginner like myself. That said, it is still med-stiff and perhaps not so much stiffer than the Escapade (plain med).

Unfortunately, it looks like I was too late with my shopping, and can't find an 2013-2014 model of the Escapade in M size non-EST, which means I have no cheap options. Here in Japan, I'd have to pay $308 for this years model (if only my feet were big enough to use the L size model or I had an EST board, I could get one for $186 *sigh*).

I did find a Restricted 2013-2014 Lexa (which I can't find a review anywhere and don't know how it differs from the regular version) for my size at $192. There are very few left, so if I want it, I need to order it very soon.

Lastly, I could also get the 2013-2014 of the Genesis in S size for $282. I am not too sure how it differs from the Escapade / Lexa in terms of stiffness nor how if there would be any problem with women's boots.

Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

as a beginner...don't get too wrapped up in bindings...most anything will work...but get ones that are comfortable and ones that will last through a couple of progression stages. Thus get medium to stiffer/advanced...save yourself from having to buy another pair down the road. Also think about the board/boards down the road...if you do B's est...kind of locked in to the whole B thing.

I also have size 7 men's feet...depending on the binding sizing it is right at the small/medium threshold....so take boots along to make sure they fit the bindings and that they will adjust in the heel cup so as to get your foot and boot centered mid-line on the board...not all bindings will do this. Any large sized bindings are out. 

Alternatives to B bindings..(but burton ratchets and ladders work great). There are Rome Madisons or even old drakes from $20-100...I see old drake f60, supersports, corsca, delta limited in lower price range and they are fine...abit heavy...but solid bindings....I'd stay away from the newer drakes. Infact 4 of my bindings are old drakes f60's and supersports with newer burton ratchets, a pair of sparks afterburners for the split and a pair of escapades I picked up at a swap this year for $30.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

The lexa is not a great beginner binding. It's very stiff, some find it a little uncomfortable. 

I think Genesis S or Escapade M would be quite similar to each other. If possible take your boot to he store and try it in the binding, this is the best way but not essential in this case. 

Genesis/Escapade could be the binding you learn with and then keep forever as it will be all you need unless you decide you want a super stiff binder.  I have genesis, my wife and one daughter both rejected lexa and really like escapade. Will be long term value or good resale on those puppies.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

@wrathfuldeity: Ah, just the person I was hoping would notice my post 
My feet is a whole size smaller than yours (men 6), so I do not have the size threshold issue, though I wonder if it is possible for "S" size bindings to be too big occasionally (for instance, if I go for boots with reduced footprint). Also, I note that you mentioned picking up the Escapdes. Have you tried any of the Burton men range before (Cartel, Genesis etc.)?

@Lamps: Ah, that is one thing I wanted to know. I don't mind paying more for something I can progress with, and will be good for a long, long time (my understanding is that boots do not that way, but I was wondering if bindings, being made of metal, would be different).

I have read that for both boots and boards, men models are stiffer for the same rating. Does it apply for bindings too?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

My boots are actually women's 7.5 and 8 32 focus boas, and iirc women's 8 k2 contour boas. Idk about burton bindings...the Escapeds medium are my first pair of burtons...it looked like they had only been used a few times and were a steal...sadly there is no snow yet so haven't yet used them...but they are mounted on my gnu c2 bpro 155 that was also added to the quiver this year for a ridiculous steal. But have rode rome madison's...iirc med..they were quite nice and highly adjustible. All the drakes are medium, spark afterburners are small...all the heel cups adjust to a smaller size. So whatever binding...either bring and fit your boot or make sure you can adjust...move the heel cup.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

TooNice said:


> I don't mind paying more for something I can progress with, and will be good for a long, long time (my understanding is that boots do not that way, but I was wondering if bindings, being made of metal, would be different).


I've used my last Escapades for over 200 days and they were still good to go, I've just replaced them just cos I liked the new strap of the new ones last season. So yes, they go a long way


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Alright, I am sold. It is quite a lot more than I was hoping to spend, but I will splash if they are long lasting and versatile enough for all-mountain freestyle.

Besides, not having to rush an order means that I can make sure that the boots I end up picking will work with them.

And if my board does not arrive by Christmas (when I will go on my first trip this season), I might ask a favour from a friend going back to the States over holiday season


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

You can also look in the "youth" section of most boots for your size. Most "men's" sizes only go down to 7, but that is because the "youth" sizes end at 6.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Hmm, it does seems that way. I have been advised against getting a youth board even if the size is fine, the flex quality isn't the same I heard. Would boots be any different? They certainly are much cheaper at a glance..


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

I actually bought a pair of barely used 2014 Burton Escapades (medium) today from ebay for $175 shipped. So I'm pretty stoked and hoping they make it here by Friday when I head up to the mountain for a few days. Apparently they were too small for the previous owner. Stepping up from my current Burton Stilettos. Deals do pop up this time of year but sometimes you just have to be patient. I wouldn't recommend Lexas - they are the stiffest in the Burton women's line. Aren't women's bindings shaped differently than men's? Is the highback shorter due to differences between men and women's calf muscles? I would check up on that to make sure they will be as responsive as a men's binding. Although as a beginner it may not matter that much - but Escapades are pretty pricey especially if you buy them with no discount (close to $300). I've found a few in the $250-270 range.

I would stay away from youth boards. I'm pretty small and have been riding youth boards up until this season. While I am in the weight range for the ones I've been riding, the flex is softer than an adult board and really aren't made for adult muscle strength. Getting an adult women's board has made a huge difference.


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

TooNice said:


> Hmm, it does seems that way. I have been advised against getting a youth board even if the size is fine, the flex quality isn't the same I heard. Would boots be any different? They certainly are much cheaper at a glance..


I couldn't actually say, I wear a size 11.5, but I just thought it was odd that they stopped at 7. After some looking around realized the smaller sizes continued into the youth range. Might be worth a call into Burton, DC, etc to ask? You could also defer to WiredSport's expertise. Good luck and post what you find out so we have an idea on how to guide people with this issue in the future!


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

TooNice said:


> @wrathfuldeity: Ah, just the person I was hoping would notice my post
> My feet is a whole size smaller than yours (men 6), so I do not have the size threshold issue, though I wonder if it is possible for "S" size bindings to be too big occasionally (for instance, if I go for boots with reduced footprint). Also, I note that you mentioned picking up the Escapdes. Have you tried any of the Burton men range before (Cartel, Genesis etc.)?
> 
> @Lamps: Ah, that is one thing I wanted to know. I don't mind paying more for something I can progress with, and will be good for a long, long time (my understanding is that boots do not that way, but I was wondering if bindings, being made of metal, would be different).
> ...


How much do you weigh - that's also relevant. 

I'd reject youth boards in general but you might consider the Burton Protest - it's a pretty stiff, cambered board - it's their top youth board as opposed to a soft kids board. 

Burton's bindings are all plastic, sometimes with carbon (some other firms make binding components in metal) In my view boots wear out first; boards 2nd, and bindings last. 

I suspect that the escapades are a little softer than the genesis, no experience with this. As a beginner this won't matter for you; someday you might want to change from escapade to genesis if you want a stiffer binding, but maybe never - I'd say your weight would be a factor in that. 

Also mentioned is that women's bindings have shorter highbacks. This is more important for women - if the highback is too high it goes over the boot and cuts into your calf. Again, if you get the boots first try them out in the binding. 

I think that one of the ways that firms make bindings more responsive is to give them higher highbacks - burton cartel comes to mind - more leverage moves the board angle faster, as opposed to how supple the binding is.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah, I have also read about the highback being different for men and women. But I am pretty sure that is dictated by the boots (which differ by gender) anyway, and the binding is then subsequently designed to match the boots (keeping in mind the gender the boots is designed for). From what I understand, women using men's boots may experience quite a bit of pain and or discomfort, but I haven't heard the opposite. That said, perhaps I will pay in response, but as a beginner this will hopefully not be too big of a deal.. and besides, I don't think I will ever be the aggressive type of snowboarder.

I did find one small Japanese maker doing boots that starts from size US 4 men's (PRODUCTS | スノーボードブーツ【クロスファイブ】CROSSFIVE FOOTGEAR OFFICIAL WEBSITE). I think that they are designed to be unisex. But I can't find any comparative review even when searching in Japanese, so I don't know how stiff they are (and my inexperience mean I wouldn't be able to tell how stiff they are compared to other boots just by trying them on in store). Still, I try them out given that I have so little options anyway.

Back to the bindings. I think that in the US, current price for Escapade is $270 for the ReFlex version and $300 for the EST version. In Japan though, it is about $30-40 more. With the season just started, the only way I will find a discount is by looking for last years season, but it seems that I have missed the boat. The irony is that if I wanted the EST version of last years model, I could get one for a mere $188 new. Alas, I have no intention of going Burton exclusively, so I am bracing myself for a $300 damage to my wallet. If I go into the used category, I've seen one for $85 in Yahoo Auction (Japan's answer to Ebay), but I wouldn't be able to tell if there was something wrong with them.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Hard to go wrong for $85. 

I'd also seriously consider the Est version at $188 new, the used market for burton boards is often pretty deep, and the product range is among widest in women's decks. 

I think that the optimal beginner setup is new boots, used bindings, used board. 

I'm a willing prisoner of Burton's est system, it's a good system - I'd be very unlikely to consider a non est board, and I have a pair of reflex bindings (in addition to multiplier pairs of EST) so it would not be hard for me to add a non est board to my quiver.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

TooNice said:


> Yeah, I have also read about the highback being different for men and women. But I am pretty sure that is dictated by the boots (which differ by gender) anyway, and the binding is then subsequently designed to match the boots (keeping in mind the gender the boots is designed for). From what I understand, women using men's boots may experience quite a bit of pain and or discomfort, but I haven't heard the opposite. That said, perhaps I will pay in response, but as a beginner this will hopefully not be too big of a deal.. and besides, I don't think I will ever be the aggressive type of snowboarder.
> 
> I did find one small Japanese maker doing boots that starts from size US 4 men's (PRODUCTS | ã‚¹ãƒŽãƒ¼ãƒœãƒ¼ãƒ‰ãƒ–ãƒ¼ãƒ„ã€�ã‚¯ãƒ*ã‚¹ãƒ•ã‚¡ã‚¤ãƒ–ã€‘CROSSFIVE FOOTGEAR OFFICIAL WEBSITE). I think that they are designed to be unisex. But I can't find any comparative review even when searching in Japanese, so I don't know how stiff they are (and my inexperience mean I wouldn't be able to tell how stiff they are compared to other boots just by trying them on in store). Still, I try them out given that I have so little options anyway.
> 
> Back to the bindings. I think that in the US, current price for Escapade is $270 for the ReFlex version and $300 for the EST version. In Japan though, it is about $30-40 more. With the season just started, the only way I will find a discount is by looking for last years season, but it seems that I have missed the boat. The irony is that if I wanted the EST version of last years model, I could get one for a mere $188 new. Alas, I have no intention of going Burton exclusively, so I am bracing myself for a $300 damage to my wallet. If I go into the used category, I've seen one for $85 in Yahoo Auction (Japan's answer to Ebay), but I wouldn't be able to tell if there was something wrong with them.


Try sending an email to Crossfive about the boots, and include a question in regards to what Flux Bindings will suit that boot you are after!!!!!

Crossfive and Flux are the same company!!!!!

Crossfive boots are an "Asian Fit", and one reason why you won't find any English reviews online!!!!! 

I'd be pretty confident about the quality though, as Flux are top notch!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Double post!!!!!


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

TooNice said:


> Yeah, I have also read about the highback being different for men and women. But I am pretty sure that is dictated by the boots (which differ by gender) anyway, and the binding is then subsequently designed to match the boots (keeping in mind the gender the boots is designed for). From what I understand, women using men's boots may experience quite a bit of pain and or discomfort, but I haven't heard the opposite. That said, perhaps I will pay in response, but as a beginner this will hopefully not be too big of a deal.. and besides, I don't think I will ever be the aggressive type of snowboarder.
> 
> I did find one small Japanese maker doing boots that starts from size US 4 men's (PRODUCTS | ã‚¹ãƒŽãƒ¼ãƒœãƒ¼ãƒ‰ãƒ–ãƒ¼ãƒ„ã€�ã‚¯ãƒ*ã‚¹ãƒ•ã‚¡ã‚¤ãƒ–ã€‘CROSSFIVE FOOTGEAR OFFICIAL WEBSITE). I think that they are designed to be unisex. But I can't find any comparative review even when searching in Japanese, so I don't know how stiff they are (and my inexperience mean I wouldn't be able to tell how stiff they are compared to other boots just by trying them on in store). Still, I try them out given that I have so little options anyway.
> 
> Back to the bindings. I think that in the US, current price for Escapade is $270 for the ReFlex version and $300 for the EST version. In Japan though, it is about $30-40 more. With the season just started, the only way I will find a discount is by looking for last years season, but it seems that I have missed the boat. The irony is that if I wanted the EST version of last years model, I could get one for a mere $188 new. Alas, I have no intention of going Burton exclusively, so I am bracing myself for a $300 damage to my wallet. If I go into the used category, I've seen one for $85 in Yahoo Auction (Japan's answer to Ebay), but I wouldn't be able to tell if there was something wrong with them.



Get the boots first to give yourself more time to look for deals on the bindings. Like I said, I just picked up a pair of re:flex escapades for $175 shipped.

I just did a quick search on ebay, and you have some options in the $220 range. Some of them don't say if it's EST or Re:Flex so you'll have to contact the seller. There are used older models for less than that.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

@Mizu Kuma: Thanks for the info. I do have Asian feet, which typically mean feet that are wider than average so I will definitely give their boots a try.

@radiomuse210: Yeah, I will take my time to get boots that fit right and go from there. Then again, I will start snowboarding from next week, and renting a couple of times could quickly cancel out any savings from waiting for a sale.

On a side note, I plan on trying out the duck stance this season as I'd like to be get comfortable riding switch early on. Will that have any impact on the binding I go for?


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

TooNice said:


> @Mizu Kuma: Thanks for the info. I do have Asian feet, which typically mean feet that are wider than average so I will definitely give their boots a try.
> 
> @radiomuse210: Yeah, I will take my time to get boots that fit right and go from there. Then again, I will start snowboarding from next week, and renting a couple of times could quickly cancel out any savings from waiting for a sale.
> 
> On a side note, I plan on trying out the duck stance this season as I'd like to be get comfortable riding switch early on. Will that have any impact on the binding I go for?



Nah - all of the bindings you're looking at can go duck or forward stance. What has your angles been so far? If you have forward angles now, I would suggest easing into a more ducked stance. Maybe start at 12+,9- and go from there to find that sweet spot. I'm 12+,9- and doing pretty well at switch. I need to force myself to start practicing it more though.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Right now, my stance is whatever it is set when I rent the gear. So probably the most common forward stance whatever that is ^^;

Once the goods arrive, I will need to look how to install the bindings myself and I will learn to adjust the stance then. As it is I am pretty clueless.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I got my gf a pair of the Lexas last year, and can confirm they are a stiffer binding. I wouldn't say they are so stiff you couldn't use them, but they are very responsive compared to her previous setups. Since you have a choice, you'd be much better off with a softer binding which will be more comfortable and forgiving. Something like the Scribe should be great, decent features and good pricepoint. No need to spend all the money on something like the Escapade yet imo.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Noted. The Scribe has a flex rating of 5, the Escapade 6. Is it actually quite significant?


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Triple8Sol said:


> I got my gf a pair of the Lexas last year, and can confirm they are a stiffer binding. I wouldn't say they are so stiff you couldn't use them, but they are very responsive compared to her previous setups. Since you have a choice, you'd be much better off with a softer binding which will be more comfortable and forgiving. Something like the Scribe should be great, decent features and good pricepoint. No need to spend all the money on something like the Escapade yet imo.




This is great advice and probably the best way to go. I think the Escapades would be a great choice once you are riding at an intermediate level and are looking at a nice intermediate board and have some experience under your belt. The Scribes are forgiving for a beginner, but stiff enough that they will definitely suit you as you get better. Plus they are cheaper than the Escapades - I've stumbled across quite a few Scribes for around $130-150. Escapades are for more intermediate/advanced riding. And yes, in my experience that one point up from 5-6 can make a difference. Although that may depend on the flex rating systems between brands and products. 

I'm bummed that the mail is going so slow and I won't have my Escapades by the time I leave for my four day trip today. Ah well. They will be here when I get back and I have a three day weekend starting next Friday so I'll get some time on them then. I actually tried to change my hotel reservation and everything to leave a day later, but it was too late. :dry:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

You guy make me really curious to try my new Lexas. To be honest, the bindings are the one gear part I have the most problem to actually feel/identify differences. If I ride the Fame (Farah), Escapades (Mothership) or Afterburner (Flagship)... I couldn't tell, _what_ makes them feel different. 
With boots n boards, the plus in stiffness is obvious; but with bindings... I _know_ by the description of the bindings, that the Escapades are softer than the Afterburner, but I would lie if I'd say I _feel_ the difference. Maybe cos the later are mounted to a way stiffer board? :dunno: So I'm curious if I'll fel the difference between the Escapades and Lexas on the same board.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

TooNice said:


> Noted. The Scribe has a flex rating of 5, the Escapade 6. Is it actually quite significant?


I doubt they're significantly different in flex, mainly I'm just saying I would never recommend paying top dollar on top of the line equipment for anyone starting out.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

I'll add my thoughts here....just got Lexas this season also and rode them on two preview days (not enough snow) but I also have a new board, Ladies Choice. So it's hard for me to comment on how different they feel vs my Roxy Classics which are rated 3. I will say they fit much more narrow with my boots, which I like. My boots have no room to move at all. I felt they were more responsive and stiffer, but I'm also going from a Pickle to a Choice. 

As others have mentioned, save some coin and get the softer bindings. It really makes it better learning with a more forgiving setup in my opinion. Have fun!


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

neni said:


> You guy make me really curious to try my new Lexas. To be honest, the bindings are the one gear part I have the most problem to actually feel/identify differences. If I ride the Fame (Farah), Escapades (Mothership) or Afterburner (Flagship)... I couldn't tell, _what_ makes them feel different.
> With boots n boards, the plus in stiffness is obvious; but with bindings... I _know_ by the description of the bindings, that the Escapades are softer than the Afterburner, but I would lie if I'd say I _feel_ the difference. Maybe cos the later are mounted to a way stiffer board? :dunno: So I'm curious if I'll fel the difference between the Escapades and Lexas on the same board.



I'm using the same board and going from Stilettos (4) to Escapades (6). I won't get to use them on the snow until next Friday (sadly they didn't arrive in time for this trip) so I'll have some input on feel when that happens. Might not be soon enough to help out OP, but may help you - although there are quite a few differences between the Stilettos and Escapades besides the flex. Hopefully I'll see a difference in comfort. While I've been happy with the Stilettos up until this point of my progression (still happy with them, but feel I've grown out of em), I do find that after a long day or a few days in a row, I start to get some foot fatigue. Thinking the more comfortable straps, better footbed, and autocant will help with that. 

OP I almost got the Scribes due to the better price while still getting a quality binding, but got such a good deal on those Escapades - and in my fourth year of riding at 30-40 days a season - it just made sense to snag em. Starting off as a beginner, the Stilettos did me well. Super durable, comfy for beginner riding, and forgiving. Now that I'm riding harder and longer, I'm starting to need the extra support/comfort that the Escapades offer. The Scribes are a great choice for where you're at with your riding. By the time you get a few seasons under your belt, you'll be wanting to upgrade everything anyway. But now I'm just repeating stuff that's already been said. Just things to keep in mind.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

So, my board has arrived. I have no idea how this happened, but I managed to get a board that cost $400 in the US, $520 anywhere in Japan.. for $220 here in Japan :eyetwitch2:

No idea if it was a misprice, special offer, or the retailer (reputable, so probably not something that fell off the side of a van) managed to get hold of it before the yen crashed, but it was only on offer for 2-3 days.

I am a bit amused by the thought that bindings could end up costing around that. I looked up at the Scribe and it will set me back about $170 here. The Escapade will set me back $293. Quite a big difference worth considering. 

Going off topic, how much should I invest in a snowboard bag, and what should I look for? Though I managed to get a bargain snowboard, I still want to take care of it and any future board I might get. 

I do believe in "buy once, buy right" for things that rarely need replacing (which is why I am still not ruling out a top of the range binding if it is one of those things), but I do not want to pay over the top just for a brand.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

The bag will depend on how much travel you'll be doin with it!!!!!

International travel, look for something with Wheels, domestic just look for a sleeve type cover!!!!!

Look for thick padding, good quality zips, extra pockets to store stuff, and for it to be constructed out of a thick canvas to take the beatings!!!!!

Sometimes the Brand Names (Just like most things) will use better materials, so they'll last longer!!!!!

Burton and DaKine make good bags, so start there!!!!!

Oh, and never leave your board zipped up in a bag during the off season as the edges will rust!!!!!


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

TooNice said:


> So, my board has arrived. I have no idea how this happened, but I managed to get a board that cost $400 in the US, $520 anywhere in Japan.. for $220 here in Japan :eyetwitch2:
> 
> No idea if it was a misprice, special offer, or the retailer (reputable, so probably not something that fell off the side of a van) managed to get hold of it before the yen crashed, but it was only on offer for 2-3 days.
> 
> ...



Personally, I don't see any point in getting a bag unless I'm taking it on an airplane. I haven't done that yet...so I've never had a bag for my board and it's been all good.

Scribes will be just fine for you. Go for that and save some cash. What board did you get?


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

I went for the Yes Emoticon. Essentially a women's version of the Yes Basic with a smaller waist width (good for my feet size) and a little softer. I am a little worried that it might be a little too soft, but I figured that I will outgrow any board I can reasonably handle right now eventually so I can always get a bigger / stiffer board once I am more experienced. And perhaps this board might still be usable for freestyle then.

Here in Japan, I travel mainly by train and or coach so I guess some kind of cover would be handy. And I am going to leave Japan next year so unless I sell it off then I will need something that will allow me to take on a plane..

On a side note, can I leave the bindding attached to the board when I am transporting it in a bag?

@Mizu Kuma: Ah thanks for the caution about not leaving the board in the bag. It is the kind of mistake I would have made.

Edit: Oh yeah, I just remembered that I do sometime fly to Hokkaido.. since I will have to check in a board anyway, I might as well get something I can fit my boots as well. So wheelie it is..

Edit2: Managed to find last years Burton Wheelie Gig Bag for $72 (clearance sale). Full price is more than double, and it seems to be a quality bag, so I am pretty happy 

Now it is back to finding a bargain Scribe / Escapade..


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Hmm, still finding it difficult to decide between the Scribe and Escapade.

I found a 2013 version of the Scribe for $172. Apparently, the 2014 and 2015 version loses the "larger asymmetrical ankle strap". Not sure what it means but apparently isn't desirable. It is also the first version with Re:Flex (2012 and prior did not have it). So if I go Scribe, I will probably go for this one. I kind of like the fact that it has a flex of 5, so right in the middle on paper.

I just can't seem to find the Escapade (my size) for under $300 right now (in Japan). Though looking at the other sizes available, it looks like they could be had for around $185, so if I wait till the end of the season, I could probably get one for that much (maybe).

The question though is, does it ever make sense to have more than one set of bindings? Buying a Scribe now and an Escapade later would still end up costing more than just getting an Escapade now, so if I might as well get it over with now if I am going to do so anyway. On the other hand, while the Escapade is said to be the most comfortable of Burtons binding for women, but it has a flex of 6. One more than the Scribe. Could that make the Scribe more suitable for park, or is it too little to matter?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

As beginner rider you'll be fine with the scribes. You're overthinking this; either will be fine, and you can always sell the scribes. 

Either will be good for park.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Well, I've ordered the Scribe.. and knowing Japanese efficiency, it will probably with me tomorrow in time for my first trip after tomorrow. To tell the truth I am still a little unsure whether that was the right call. I have only seen good thing said about the Scribe, but then, the same can be said about the Escapade. And knowing myself, I am probably too lazy to resell things unless I can recoup most of the cost. But then again, I won't know for sure whether the Escapade is going to be the be all and end all without a reference point to begin with.

So tomorrow, I am going to spend the whole day shopping for boots. Yes, I know I did this the wrong way round and I ought to have started with the boots.. but I haven't had a day off lately at all, and really wanted everything ready for the trip. My question now is, will I need to take the binding with me to the shop? The board and binding? I can't imagine a boot that fits me not to fit the bindings because my foot size are spot on in between the range of the bindings. Can anything go wrong?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Take the binding, get it set up in the store for you to fit one side properly then replicate other at home.


----------

